# How to cut foam in the bow case



## bluelotus (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone

I recently bought a AURORA DYNAMIC TAKE-DOWN RECURVE HARD CASE.
The foam inside the case isn't cut.
I need to cut space in the foam to fit my bow.
I am trying to figure out how to cut it.
I don't have a hot knife.
But I have a digital soldering station which I can control temperature.
Can some one tell what temperature i should set it to?
Or is there a better way I can do it.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I would lay the bow in there then trace it out with a pen or marker (Carefully) the SLOWLY cut it out with a razor knife to desired depth then, gently pull up while cutting sideways. I've done it before for other things in cases and it worked pretty good.


----------



## Rhys1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a sharp fillet knife to get started, and a bread knife when cutting foam for fitted rifle cases. The bread knife does very well as the width helps keep it tracking with the rest of the cut.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Electric carving knife works wonders Just dont let your other half see you using it for that job


----------



## bluelotus (May 30, 2010)

Ummm....


Thanks a lot.
No one think hot knife or soldering iron is a good idea?


----------



## MrSafety (Apr 11, 2010)

Depending on the foam you can carve it out with an angle grinder and a masonry disk.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Robert43 said:


> Electric carving knife works wonders Just dont let your other half see you using it for that job


All I use in my upholstry biz works fine


----------



## cableslide (Mar 26, 2009)

there is a video on you tube on a diy foam cutter it only costs a couple of bucks to make it gets hot and makes precise cuts


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Bread knife or electric filet knife. You'll spend more time trying to rig a hot wire than making the cuts, and more likely to make mistakes doing it for the first time.
Using one of the knifes mentioned, trace the outlines with a Silver Sharpie or similar. Then cut out the shape but do it undersized to work out best technique for you. After you figure it out, finish it the proper size, your mistakes will be removed during this step.
When you get done post pics, or better yet post a worklog as you go.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

You might try and make a template out of hard board and use it as a guide instead of try to freehand your cuts.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

examples of foam cutters...











Pretty straight forward, just need some steel fishing lines & a power supply. Not sure how well it will work on your project as the foam is likely the open cell stuff, but it's certainly piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

NEVER EVER use a hot knife to cut polyurethane foam, the fumes will KILL you!!

Best thing to use is a good old steak knife or an electric filet knife...I have years and years of foam experience and besides a CNC water jet cutter or large knife edge bandsaws this is second best for small scale cutting...


----------



## bluelotus (May 30, 2010)

Nichko said:


> NEVER EVER use a hot knife to cut polyurethane foam, the fumes will KILL you!!
> 
> Best thing to use is a good old steak knife or an electric filet knife...I have years and years of foam experience and besides a CNC water jet cutter or large knife edge bandsaws this is second best for small scale cutting...



shoot....that's good to know.
Thanks.

I start doing this project.
I found most people cut through the foam.

What if I just want to create a space in the foam so I can fit my equipment.
I wonder if a CNC milling machine can do it.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

You can CNC router cut the foam with a straight flute bit, NO UPSPIRAL it'll grab and rip the foam. 

Also if the foam is the "cheaper" low end gray very soft foam type this may not be an option. 

Some of the higher end cases have a Polyester foam, this will cut out much better. 







bluelotus said:


> shoot....that's good to know.
> Thanks.
> 
> I start doing this project.
> ...


----------

